
Server Sided Marker Clustering with Leaflet and Node/Mongo - erwinkle
http://blog.cintric.com/server-sided-marker-clustering-with-leafletmapbox/
======
cridenour
I would think another way to avoid the grid problem is to use center point of
all the points included in the count. So after grouping by your "chopped"
value, you can pretty cheaply calculate the center of that group.

------
ToasterOven
Awesome. We worked with something like this at my previous startup. Looks like
something we really could have used.

